# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  ESS

## Sjoeii

What do you guys think of ESS?

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> What do you guys think of ESS?


I tried it before.  I havent done leak test on ESS yet, But my friends say that ESS firewall is just average or above average. It is actually a nod32 security suite with antispam, no privacy control, pretty okay firewall to me.  
There is a new version now I havent tried it yet according to eset official forum, it consumes less memory, ESS version 3.0.566.

----------


## Sjoeii

Would it be better than others?
I read an article in Holland which said that ESS is better than all other suites

----------


## XP user

The product is OK. I only have a problem with the 'religiousness' of its users...

Paul

----------


## Sjoeii

> The product is OK. I only have a problem with the 'religiousness' of its users...
> 
> Paul


What do you mean by 'religiousness' ?
You tested it?

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> What do you mean by 'religiousness' ?
> You tested it?


Nod32 has some sort of cult following that is probably what he means, sadly I once was part of that cult that is until I learn the truth when running kaspersky online scanner on my computer.

----------


## XP user

> What do you mean by 'religiousness' ?


As long as you say 'Yes', and 'Amen', everything is OK, but as soon as you start pointing at weaknesses, your credibility or your capacity to reason is being questioned, usually in a style that resembles shouting and ranting...



> You tested it?


Of course, I tested it, but I wouldn't buy it. Too easy to kill... )))

Paul

----------


## Sjoeii

> As long as you say 'Yes', and 'Amen', everything is OK, but as soon as you start pointing at weaknesses, your credibility or your capacity to reason is being questioned, usually in a style that resembles shouting and ranting...


Typically American I guess




> Of course, I tested it, but I wouldn't buy it. Too easy to kill... )))
> 
> Paul


I thought so. It doesn't look that good. detection rate is not even very good

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> Of course, I tested it, but I wouldn't buy it. Too easy to kill... )))
> 
> Paul


I agree. I tried renaming ekrn.exe.  ESS realtime protection disabled.!!!!! :Stick Out Tongue:  Its self defense can really be questioned. :Huh:  :Huh:

----------


## Sjoeii

Sounds very fishy to me

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> Sounds very fishy to me


Its true!! I tried renaming ekrn.exe. Then reboot, here is the error message 
*"error communicating with kernel"* What I mean not real time protection disabled. It really means ESS & also applies to Nod32 totally disabled. :Stick Out Tongue:  Everything including on demand scan dies.
It shows that it can be destroyed by very powerful mallware. :Embarassed:

----------


## Sjoeii

wow that's easy

----------

